# Adeptus Mechanicus



## Flayed 0ne (Aug 29, 2010)

looking for fluff for the Adeptus Mechanicus specificaly...i have "Mechanicum" and "The Kaban Project"...what are other AdMech stories that expand on the ~overall~ fluff?

...also, in what rulebooks and/or codecies might i find AdMech fluff?

Cheers!! :victory:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

No idea about Mechanius characters as main persons, but there is a Techpriest in "Caves of Ice", and that Techie was quite an interesting character...


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

You'll be wanting _Titanicus_- Titans are under the control of the Mechanicus and the story is set on a Forge World with a number of Mechanicus characters (also significant amount of elaboration on the Imperial-Mechanicus Alliance)


----------



## AK74Bob (Oct 2, 2010)

I think one of the Grey Knights novels deals with the Dark Mechanicus. Its been awhile since I read it though...


----------



## Flayed 0ne (Aug 29, 2010)

thanks guys!...will definately get Titanicus and will attempt to track down the Grey Knights offering and Caves of Ice...any others?

:victory:


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

I think there's an AdMech short story in _Let the Galaxy Burn_. It deals with the Necrons and, possibly, a C'tan. Not sure what it's called, sorry.

GFP


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

umm i have the omnibous of the GK's let me dig out what story the admech thing is


dark adeptus!


----------



## Shadow Walker (Jun 10, 2010)

Giant Fossil Penguin said:


> I think there's an AdMech short story in _Let the Galaxy Burn_. It deals with the Necrons and, possibly, a C'tan. Not sure what it's called, sorry.
> 
> GFP


It is called 'Deus Mechanicus' and is one of better short stories in that omnibus.


----------



## AK74Bob (Oct 2, 2010)

There is also a Ciaphas Cain short story about the mechanicus and necrons thats in the first omnibus I think. Can't find my omnibus so your going to have to look it up.


----------



## Flayed 0ne (Aug 29, 2010)

nice!...Titanicus is ordered!...Let the galaxy burn is next up...AdMech ~and~ necrons?...yes please!...ill have to investigate this Grey Knights Omnibus...is that what its called?

...thanks for the leads guys!...+rep for all!

:yahoo:


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

the souldrinkers have a few fights with the adeptus mechanicus the ******** stole there sacred wep! in the last one there definetly a fight with them but the team up and go to the tombworld of the necrons and destroy it.


----------



## AK74Bob (Oct 2, 2010)

The Ciaphas Cain short story with Necrons/Mechanicus is called _Echoes of the Tomb_ and its included in the first omnibus. The 4th Cain novel _Death or Glory_ has a female mechanicus acolyte traveling around with Cain iirc. Like someone pointed out earlier the first Soul Drinker novel titled _Soul Drinker_ has mechanicus people in it.


----------



## AK74Bob (Oct 2, 2010)

Eh actually the newest Cain novel that I'm currently reading, _The Emperor's Finest_, has the Mechanicus in it as well as the Reclaimer space marines who are sorta like the Iron Hands in that they are more closely allied with the Mechanicus.


----------

